# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC12F675 ACP probleema

## sharps

Dotajam PICam noinicializeeju izvadus uz ACP. Signaala nociparoshana notiek, bet raustaas 3 jaunaakie biti. Kaa arii piesleedzot pie ACP izvada meeraamo spriegumu 1V tas nokriit liidz 0.7V. Taa tas notiek uz visiem ACP izvadiem. Kur vareetu buut probleema? Varbuut chips beigts?

----------


## Vikings

tu gadījumā nedod iekšā kādu vājas strāvas signālu? Man arī raustījās, kad devu iekšā ļoti vāju signālu. Problēmu atrisināja opampa ieslēgšana atkārtotāja režīmā.

----------


## sharps

man pa tiesho no termosensora. tas dod aaraa 0.2mA. Piesleedzot pie normaala avota un mainot taa sprieguma veertiibu saak straadaat kaa naakas.

----------


## Vikings

Heh, tā pati vaina vien būs.  ::

----------


## sharps

varbuut ieteiksi kaadu OPampu? Vienpolaaru. Man te kraajumos divpolaarie un uz saliidzinoshi lieliem spriegumiem.

----------


## Epis

paņem šito lēto LM324(es šito savos fotodiodes eksperimentos mocu  ::  pa 20saņiem 4 opampi vienā Dill14 iepakojumā vai kādu citu lēto (ivēle ir baigi lielā).

šeit izgriezu vienu citātu no pic16C781 (cita dokumenta kompī nebīj) un tur ir runa par to Analogā konvertera avota rekomendējamo pretestību (ap 10K omiem tas pie 5V ir 0.5ma ja tev bīj 0.2ma tad tā avota pretestība ir tad ap 25K tas ir lielāk par 10K (īsti pārliecināts par šito izskaidrojumu nēsu)

The analog source resistance (RS) and the internal
sampling switch resistance (RSS) will directly affect the
time required to charge CHOLD. In addition, RSS will vary
over the power supply voltage range (AVDD), and RS will
affect the input offset voltage at the analog input (due to
pin leakage current). Therefore:
1. The maximum recommended impedance for
any analog sources is 10 kOhms.This is
required to meet the pin leakage specification.

----------


## Vikings

Es šajā gadījumā ņemtu TL062, 072 vai 082, kur vienā korpusā ir divi opji un tāpēc, ka viņiem ir augsta ieejas pretestība, kas pie mazām strāvām ir svarīgi.

----------


## sharps

Ieejas pretestiiba svariiga gan, bet divpolaaraa baroshana man gluzhi neder. baroshanas spriegums man paredzeets 5V. negribas plati ar taisiit ar diviem paarveidotaajiem.

----------


## Vikings

Tad jau laikam TL062 derēs.

----------


## Epis

apskatījos tos texas TL08; Tl06 serijas opampus strarpība starp viņiem ir tajā gain bandwidth kas TL08=3Mhz bet Tl06=1Mhz līdz ar to Slew Rate tl08 ir daudz lielāks  man liekās kad šitas ir labākais ko var nopirkt TL084 ar 4 opampi pa 25 saņiem, 
moš vēl kāds cits lētais ir vēl labāks.

----------

